# Privateer Press Forums



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm very excited to finally add a standalone privateer press category to Heresy-Online.

This company has grown massively in the past few years and I now feel they deserve a spot on the site.

Congratulations to them and Heresy - now get over there and start posting. I need some tips :biggrin:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=224


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I also think its high time we've had a PP section on Heresy. Great company with great people. I'll be posting!

CP


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I must say I love the look of some Privateer Press Models. Especially Menoth and Legions...

Time to start posting, hopefully I can pick up a few tips along the way


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome. I have recently gotten into the game myself so that is perfect. No need to hit a totally new forum when I can stick with my favourite for that as well.


----------

